# broadheads and spine?



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Broadheads & Spine*

When you shorten the arrow you stiffen the spine. Hay bales don't work very good you usually shot throw them right a way, you are better off with a sand pile with a silolett in front to shot at or a broad head target.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*hmm?*



bobbyh said:


> couple of questions folk,
> 
> 
> want to know if it is ok/safe to use hay bales when practicing with broad heads
> ...



I don't know it it's safe. Depends where you are shooting and of course what your bow setup is. Many variables, but for broadheads I'd go to a shop and buy the target. My guess is that you'll probably get pass throughs on a bow over 50lbs and maybe less. If it's an open area and there's no danger behind the bale, you just may find it in the grass or dirt.
Remember that cutting down the arrow makes a stiffer spine and also lightens your arrow. Just make sure the arrow is in good condition and you are shooting 5 grains or arrow for every pound of draw weight. 
Good luck


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

bobbyh said:


> couple of questions folk,
> 
> 
> want to know if it is ok/safe to use hay bales when practicing with broad heads
> ...


sorry folks. i should have included that I use carbon rebels rated for 60-75 #'s and want to get them down to 27.5 in and that i use a 70# bow, any ill effects if I do this


----------



## Calhoun85 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Archery Software*

There is an archery software available for a free download that will let you put in all the variables you want. I can't remember the name of it but just search for it here in AT and you will find the name. Then just go to their site and download the free software. It will tell you if your arrows will work with your bow at the length you want. It will also give suggestions for others that may work better.


----------

